# P47 Thunderbolt



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some of you might remember me showing the Spitfire cockpit clock that my Grandfather gave me a while ago ( from his own wartime Spitfire!) Well, on a related matter, my Granddad is now very ill and my Dad and I have been scanning some of his old photos to store digitaly, thought I would share this with you, one of 3 photos that were taken 1944 ish of him flying a P47 Thunderbolt out of RAF Atcham training airfield where he was the CO.. It was taken and published in an Aircraft identification book in various attitudes, The colour in the photo is actually painted onto the original photos ( in the 1950's) by someone who lost their arms in the war and was painted in by their toes!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Known as the Jug


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Weren`t P47`s the last allied planes to go on a offensive mission in WWII ? I seem to remember something about it on The History Channel though memory could be wrong


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I seem to remember reading that they were huge, tough and extremely good aircraft. I used to have a model of one







until I shot it with my air pistol







. Later versions had a bubble canopy didn't they


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

cool pic Jase , like the "my Dad and I" things looking up there?

Wish your Grandad all the best , some of us will be eternally grateful.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> like the "my Dad and I" things looking up there?


No Paul....I think its just a temporary reuniun at a sad time











> some of us will be eternally grateful


Thanks mate, Ill pass it on..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > like the "my Dad and I" things looking up there?
> 
> 
> No Paul....I think its just a temporary reuniun at a sad time
> ...


never mind mate, time can be a great healer, best of luck.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Republics old assembly plant was a few miles from my home. They tore it down to build a strip mall. There is a museum called the American Airpower Museum at Republic airport and they have a Jug as well as an F-105 (also built at this airport).


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

A bit late here but interesting to see the pic of Jasons grandad flying the Thunderbolt.

I'm sorry to hear about his illness Jason, give him my best regards.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thank you Neil...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry to read you Grandfather isn't very well Jason.

A great picture.


----------

